# Magic Fan OT Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This thread is an idea stolen from a couple other forums, basically it's just an area to rant about anything Magic or un-Magic related. This would be an appropriate area to talk about the playoffs going on now, or anything else. Sound off on anything you'd like, within the guidelines of the site of course.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Anyone watching the Nets vs. Heat tonight? Great game, great finish in the first OT sending it to double OT. Looks like the Heat are about to take a 3-0 lead in the series...


----------



## BasketBob (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Why yes hobojoe I did happen to catch the Miami vs NJ game last night it was quite the finish. VC rolls home the game tying jumper mad crazy but all for not because the nets are finished especially with Miami up 3-0, Shaq and Wade are dominant together, they make a much better duo than Shaq and Kobe did, its only a matter of time before the rings start mounting up in South Beach.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



BasketBob said:


> Why yes hobojoe I did happen to catch the Miami vs NJ game last night it was quite the finish. VC rolls home the game tying jumper mad crazy but all for not because the nets are finished especially with Miami up 3-0, Shaq and Wade are dominant together, they make a much better duo than Shaq and Kobe did, its only a matter of time before the rings start mounting up in South Beach.


 I don't know about the rings mounting, at the very most I see the Shaq and Wade winning 2 or 3 together. Shaq's getting up there in age, I don't know how much longer he can keep up his dominance. The franchise is in good hands with Wade though. 

I do agree that New Jersey is toast though --they've been done since before the series started in my opinion. Shaq has been subpar for his standards thus far in the series yet the Heat are still up 3-0.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Nah once Shaq is gone the franchise is toast
Im vaguely remembering another team that shaq was with that has a spectacular guard, who was forced to take over after shaq left, would that be Kobe? Wade is fated to end up just like Kobe


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> Nah once Shaq is gone the franchise is toast
> Im vaguely remembering another team that shaq was with that has a spectacular guard, who was forced to take over after shaq left, would that be Kobe? Wade is fated to end up just like Kobe


 Wade and the Heat made it to the playoffs and had homecourt in the first round in Wade's rookie year without Shaq. Wade is not Kobe, they're two completely different players. 

How about Ben Wallace tonight (another former Magic player)? 29 points and 16 rebounds so far, with under a minute to play in the game. Detroits losing, but you definitely can't fault Big Ben tonight.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Wade didnt make the playoffs his rookie year, Odom Butler and Grant made it with minimal help, Your right i hope to god wade is not Kobe (a hole)

As for Ben Wallace, let him have his night it means nothing, he will remain a undersized undertallented center


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> Wade didnt make the playoffs his rookie year, Odom Butler and Grant made it with minimal help, Your right i hope to god wade is not Kobe (a hole)


Wade was just as important to that team as anyone in the regular season, and the clearcut MVP in the playoffs for them. 



> As for Ben Wallace, let him have his night it means nothing, he will remain a undersized undertallented center


Undersized, undertalented center...with a championship ring.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Guess who else has a ring

DARCO


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> Guess who else has a ring
> 
> DARCO


 I think anyone can see the difference in the two. I'll let you decide who had more of an impact on the Pistons winning it all last year between Darko and Ben Wallace.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

The pistons winning it last year signinfied a great victory on their part
They were able to singlehandedly beat Kobe,
Not the lakers
Kobe


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Next year all will be well


BRING BACK PHIL


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

How about Jerome James? Is he a complete bum or what? He's decided to show up for Seattle in the playoffs, ironically enough right when his contract's about to run out. Which team is going to be stupid enough to be fooled into once again giving this guy a big contract?


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Similar situation to Carlos Beltran showing up huge in the playoffs last year
Have a few good games and all of the sudden he commands an enourmous asking price. As for James, it wont last Seattles toast at the hands of the next team


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Anyone watch the Houston vs. Dallas game today? What a great game, great finish. T-Mac played terrifically for 3 quarters, but was nonexistant in the 4th as the Rockets blew an 88-82 lead with a few minutes to play. He grabbed the rebound off of a missed freethrow with Dallas up 2 with 13 seconds to play, only to have Josh Howard knock if off his wrist and out of bounds off of Houston, blowing any chance the Rockets had of winning. He was terrific for most of the game, but that 4th quarter and specifically that play with the missed free throw is going to be lingering in his mind all offseason if the Rockets can't win this series.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Yes great series going so far, throwing home court out the door, Yao playin like a total *****,just goes to show the mavs have it in em to win this series, reminds me of Orlando Detriot series, you cant win if you dont finish TMAC


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> Next year all will be well
> 
> 
> BRING BACK PHIL


That should do it. If Phil can put up 20-10 next year, the Lakers should be right back in the playoffs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



JNice said:


> That should do it. If Phil can put up 20-10 next year, the Lakers should be right back in the playoffs.


 :laugh: The problem is that Odom isn't effective without being the main playmaker on the team and the guy with the ball in his hands a lot. Obviously in L.A. there's a bigger star who has the ball in his own hands an awful lot preventing Odom from doing his thing. I have a feeling Lamar will be traded this offseason, and it's probably best for the team and for Odom that he does go somewhere else.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

I need some predictions now: Will T-Mac be able to lead the Rockets to victory in this series still, following the Rockets blowing 4th quarter leads in back-to-back games at home?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



hobojoe said:


> I need some predictions now: Will T-Mac be able to lead the Rockets to victory in this series still, following the Rockets blowing 4th quarter leads in back-to-back games at home?


Thats a really tough call right now. They've still got a shot but Dallas has all the momentum right now. And with all the criticism Tmac has faced in the past, the closer he gets to losing the series, the greater the pressure is going to be.

IMO the whole series hinges on Yao. If Yao plays really well, Rockets are almost guaranteed to win. If Yao doesn't play well or gets himself into foul trouble, then the team needs big shots from all the role players.

Tmac has pretty much done his thing in every game. It would be a shame for him if the Rockets lost this series ... but this is the best Tmac i've ever seen ... on both ends of the court. His defense as well as offense has been incredible. Dirk has no clue what to do when Tmac is on him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



JNice said:


> Thats a really tough call right now. They've still got a shot but Dallas has all the momentum right now. And with all the criticism Tmac has faced in the past, the closer he gets to losing the series, the greater the pressure is going to be.
> 
> IMO the whole series hinges on Yao. If Yao plays really well, Rockets are almost guaranteed to win. If Yao doesn't play well or gets himself into foul trouble, then the team needs big shots from all the role players.
> 
> Tmac has pretty much done his thing in every game. It would be a shame for him if the Rockets lost this series ... but this is the best Tmac i've ever seen ... on both ends of the court. His defense as well as offense has been incredible. Dirk has no clue what to do when Tmac is on him.


 I agree about McGrady's defense. I don't think it's much of a stretch to say his defense has had the biggest impact of any player in the playoffs so far with the job he's done on Dirk.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Thats not quite so McGrady has done a good job guarding Dirk, but Dirk is also playing unselfishly and McGrady still cant compensate for being several inches shorter than Dirk who just shoots overtop of him Hes pretty lucky that thats all Dirk has done If Nowitski starts playin agressively it means bad things for both McGrady and Yao


Way to go Mark Cuban, bout time the refs tightened up on Yao


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

McGrady's not "several inches" shorter than Dirk, he's 2 or 3 inches shorter and he has long arms. Dirk has tried to shoot over him and T-Mac has had a hand right in his face nearly everytime.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

McGrady is "several inches" hes about 4 inches shorter ok maybe hes a "few" inches shorter, as for having the hand up, its not really seeming to affect dirk too much, hes still puttin up good numbers


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Whats your call for tonight Wizards or Bulls?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> McGrady is "several inches" hes about 4 inches shorter ok maybe hes a "few" inches shorter, as for having the hand up, its not really seeming to affect dirk too much, hes still puttin up good numbers


Have you been watching the series? T-Mac's defense has been almost as good as his offense. Seriously, all that "all-defensive team potential" everyone always says he has -- he's shown it in the series locking down quite possibly the best scorer in the league, if not Top 5. McGrady's defense has been tremendous, there's absolutely no denying that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> Whats your call for tonight Wizards or Bulls?


Probably another close game, but I think the Wizards close it out tonight on their home court -- then go to Miami and get swept like they did in the regular season against the Heat.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



hobojoe said:


> Probably another close game, but I think the Wizards close it out tonight on their home court -- then go to Miami and get swept like they did in the regular season against the Heat.


:bsmile: I called that one.

Who else can't wait to watch T-Mac and the Rockets take court in Game 7 tonight against Dallas? One thing's for sure, I guarantee he'll play better in this Game 7 than the last time he played in a Game 7...


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

HOW BOUT DEM PACERS
Foster......what a beast


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

My prediction is a swing the other way for game three, the pacers may be able to harness this momentum, but i think the pistons were back on their heels tonight and will come out much harder in game three, the pacers expended a lot of energy and will need some tiem to recover


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



hobojoe said:


> Have you been watching the series? T-Mac's defense has been almost as good as his offense. Seriously, all that "all-defensive team potential" everyone always says he has -- he's shown it in the series locking down quite possibly the best scorer in the league, if not Top 5. McGrady's defense has been tremendous, there's absolutely no denying that.



I was never denying TMacs defense i was denying ur comment earlier that it was the most impactful in the playoffs, if so, how did houston get CRUSHED in game seven


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> I was never denying TMacs defense i was denying ur comment earlier that it was the most impactful in the playoffs, if so, how did houston get CRUSHED in game seven


 They had an off game? And the Mavs are a superior team. It certainly wasn't T-Mac's defense that blew it, Dirk was once again shutdown.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> I was never denying TMacs defense i was denying ur comment earlier that it was the most impactful in the playoffs, if so, how did houston get CRUSHED in game seven


Tmac would have had trouble playing any better than he did. Houston stole the first two but it is obvious the best team came out on top. Dallas has players coming off their bench that would have been year long starters on Houston. Dallas has 4 guys who can drop 30 on any given night: Dirk, Terry, Stack, and Finley. Houston has only 2 and Yao doing it is a rarity.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



JNice said:


> Tmac would have had trouble playing any better than he did. Houston stole the first two but it is obvious the best team came out on top. Dallas has players coming off their bench that would have been year long starters on Houston. Dallas has 4 guys who can drop 30 on any given night: Dirk, Terry, Stack, and Finley. Houston has only 2 and Yao doing it is a rarity.


Exactly. Do you know how many times a Houston Rocket nor named Yao Ming or Tracy McGrady scored more than 25 (I'm not even going to 30) points in a game this season? Exactly three times. Mike James did it once, Bob Sura did it once, and Juwan Howard did it once. That's it. Three times all year. Compare that to Dallas.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Agree, disagree with the All-NBA Defensive teams?

LINK

1st Team:
C- Ben Wallace
F- Kevin Garnett
F- Tim Duncan
G- Bruce Bowen
G- Larry Hughes

2nd Team:
C- Marcus Camby
F- Tayshaun Prince
F- Andrei Kirilenko
G- Dwyane Wade
G- Chauncey Billups
G- Jason Kidd

No Magic players received even a 2nd team (big surprise  ), but T-Mac got a couple 2nd team votes.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Yes i do disagree, Camby deserves to be 1st over Ben Wallace, Wallace is getting it all by reputation, he had a decent year but Camby deserves it much more hes earned it Wallace shouldnt even be DPOY


wait till next year

THE RETURN OF RON


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

How bout Game 3 last night; exciting yet i was looking for the pacers to close stronger than they did, giving the pistons even a small opportunity is quite dangerous considering that it would leave indiana facing a difficult and possibly longer series, however, reggie came through as he has been doing his entire career, with the lakers not even in the playoffs i think it time for reggie to get his ring. Also a good no call by the officials on that last play. When in doubt let the players play


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



The Chach said:


> How bout Game 3 last night; exciting yet i was looking for the pacers to close stronger than they did, giving the pistons even a small opportunity is quite dangerous considering that it would leave indiana facing a difficult and possibly longer series, however, reggie came through as he has been doing his entire career, with the lakers not even in the playoffs i think it time for reggie to get his ring. Also a good no call by the officials on that last play. When in doubt let the players play


It's a shame the Pacers had to play so poorly in Game 4, they had a chance to really take control of things and put the defending champs against the ropes, and it was in Indiana -- but they couldn't cash in. Now I think Detroit will win the series for sure.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*

Dont underestimate indiana, they have heart and talent. If they hit their shots, they will win tonight. Bad shooting seems to be an entire team problem for them. Im looking for reggie to come through in a big way tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



hobojoe said:


> Agree, disagree with the All-NBA Defensive teams?
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


This is how I would've voted if I could:

1st Team:
C- Marcus Camby
F- Ben Wallace
F- Tim Duncan
G- Bruce Bowen
G- Chauncey Billups

2nd Team:
C- Brendan Haywood
F- Tayshaun Prince
F- Shawn Marion
G- Shane Battier
G- Larry Hughes


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

You know damn well Ben Wallace is not a forward. No love for larry hughes? he clearly had a better defensive season that chauncey averaging the highest steal per game average since scotty pippen 10 years ago


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

The pacers are surprisingly dissapointing tonight. It seems as though this battle through adversity has to end somewhere, Jermaine cant get it together and reggie's age just wont let him be the player they need him to be


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Chach said:


> You know damn well Ben Wallace is not a forward. No love for larry hughes? he clearly had a better defensive season that chauncey averaging the highest steal per game average since scotty pippen 10 years ago


So? Bruce Bowen's not a guard, but he's listed at guard since he deserves 1st team. Wallace deserves 1st team, as does Camby so I put them both on. I

I strongly disagree that Hughes deserves 1st team over Billups. Hughes gets a lot of steals because he takes a lot of gambles on D, it doesn't mean he's a good defender. Look how crappy his team is defensively, then look at how good Detroit is defensively and how much of an impact Chauncey has on that. I couldn't care less if Hughes averaged the most steals per game in history, he's still not a great defender. I only put him on 2nd team because there aren't too many terrific defensive players who play the guard position.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



hobojoe said:


> This is how I would've voted if I could:
> 
> 1st Team:
> C- Marcus Camby
> ...


Almost agree with all this but dont really like Haywood in the defensive 2nd team..(o yeah and like your avatar HoboJoe :laugh: )


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Sticky Thread*



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Almost agree with all this but dont really like Haywood in the defensive 2nd team..(o yeah and like your avatar HoboJoe :laugh: )


Who would you put there instead, since I put both Camby and Ben Wallace on 1st team? (thanks  )


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a game last night in the Phoenix/San Antonio series. Anyone watch it? Phoenix was facing elimination, and they came through with the win. Exciting game, to say the least.


----------



## ec23456 (May 25, 2005)

Yes I saw it and it was an awesome game but the Magic now need to look to improve their front court for next season from last season.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Reading over the post-draft discussion (good stuff guys), it occured to me where's the Hobo gone? It wasn't that bad a draft was it???


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Anyone checked out the Bucks forum lately? Just a suggestion to whoever does the Magic Boards design, I thought their format of having the players on the team at the top was neat. Perhaps we could get something similar if wanted?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, Portland has it like that as well. Would be a cool addition to the forum.


----------

